# Planet-X Latest £999 Bike



## doyler78 (25 Mar 2008)

What about this for a bike. Its seems like a whole lot of bike for the money.

http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk...bon_Dura_Ace_Road__999_Build_61.html#aPXCBPCR

Up until now I had decided that the Focus Cayo was going to be it however this has me thinking this is the most likely option now.

Anybody see any probs with the spec compared to a 2008 Focus Cayo?


----------



## walker (25 Mar 2008)

I've written a review on the old 2007 PX and that was with Ultegra Build. This bike just gets better and better.


----------



## wafflycat (25 Mar 2008)

Everyone I know with a Planet X bike is very happy with what they've got. Common as muck at time trials these days, as are P3s


----------



## Monkey Boy (25 Mar 2008)

That is awesome value!!!! I cant see any downside except the cost of replacing components when they wear out.

What are you waiting for???


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2008)

Worth it for the DA gears - and it fit's under the magic £1000 figure.


----------



## walker (25 Mar 2008)

they have dropped the Dura Ace Brakes and added Tektro Brakes and also given it a compact. I think they are now trying to draw in a few more Sportive riders to the scene of PX. I'm actually glad I got mine with the Full ultrgra to be honest


----------



## doyler78 (25 Mar 2008)

Monkey Boy said:


> That is awesome value!!!! I cant see any downside except the cost of replacing components when they wear out.
> 
> What are you waiting for???



Great to see all the positive remarks, though to be fair to Focus they too have an extremely happy customer base, so it looks like the Planet X will be my new bike now. Which colour? Will have to find out from them before I buy though to make sure it comes ready to ride in the same way that Wiggle's bikes do.

Needed to save for it. Have mostly done all that so should be in a position in April to be able to buy at last. Would have been so much easier had my works cycle to work scheme been in place but unfortunately its not yet and I can't be bothered waiting any longer. Even better news now that they are Cyclescheme and Halfords cycle to work scheme partners so it opens these bikes up to a whole lot more people. I'm sure that's what they were thinking when they chose that price point as most schemes are limited to £1000.


----------



## giant man (25 Mar 2008)

I notice the only Dura Ace parts on it are the levers, and front/rear mechs. The cassette is still Ultegra.


----------



## walker (25 Mar 2008)

doyler78 said:


> Great to see all the positive remarks, though to be fair to Focus they too have an extremely happy customer base, so it looks like the Planet X will be my new bike now. Which colour? Will have to find out from them before I buy though to make sure it comes ready to ride in the same way that Wiggle's bikes do.
> .


Yes it does come fully built, all you need to do is swing the bars round, but thats the norm.

I've just popped into the LBS to work and they had the Trek Madone 5.2 and I can tell you that the PX is alot lighter that the trek for less than half the price


----------



## doyler78 (25 Mar 2008)

walker said:


> Yes it does come fully built, all you need to do is swing the bars round, but thats the norm.
> 
> I've just popped into the LBS to work and they had the Trek Madone 5.2 and I can tell you that the PX is alot lighter that the trek for less than half the price



Yeah looks like its a no brainer for my budget. Hopefully still in stock when I go to order  though Wiggle's 7 day test ride on the Focus could swing that decision back again.

To be honest I think I will be pretty happy whichever I go for though the Planet-X is the more appealing option at the min.

Let's face it if I can drag myself up Slieve Croob like I did today on a flat bar and actually enjoy it then I guess anything lighter is going to be just a pleasure to ride.


----------



## steve23 (25 Mar 2008)

ive recently bought a planext x tt bike, its awesome.

not raced on it yet, but its unbeatable value, as too are the road bikes.


----------



## MichaelM (25 Mar 2008)

doyler78 said:


> ..... though Wiggle's 7 day test ride on the Focus could swing that decision back again.



Is that the 7 day test ride whereby If you are not happy with your new bike,for whatever reason, you are welcome to return it for a full refund so long as it is still new and unridden? What a great test ride!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (25 Mar 2008)

If I was in the market for a new sub grand bike, personally I would want the groupset to be just that, I prefer all the spangly bits to be the same name, that said won't they spec it to your choice? better to go down one and get Ultegra all through, I'd have thought. What about Ribble they do a very nice Corsa Nero frame and you can spec that to your preferred groupo.


----------



## doyler78 (25 Mar 2008)

MichaelM said:


> Is that the 7 day test ride whereby If you are not happy with your new bike,for whatever reason, you are welcome to return it for a full refund so long as it is still new and unridden? What a great test ride!



This is what I am talking about:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/CustomerServices/BikeReturns.aspx?

However this offer is now over though you can link to it as I have done here. It finished at the end of last year however you can request at time of placing your order though best to drop them an email first just to check. This offer applied only to the Focus range and no other bikes were able to take advantage of it.

I see nothing in that says it must be unridden. I think what you are referring to is this:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/CustomerServices/bike_assembly.aspx

See returns section at the bottom of that page.

These are not part of the same offer.


----------



## mr Mag00 (25 Mar 2008)

that looks stunning, and over time could be developed in to a great bike surely?


----------



## Dave5N (26 Mar 2008)

giant man said:


> I notice the only Dura Ace parts on it are the levers, and front/rear mechs. The cassette is still Ultegra.



Ultegra Cassettes are good. They have the important bits covered by DA, though I'd probably want DA brakes.


----------



## simonali (26 Mar 2008)

I think it's one of the fugliest bikes I've seen!


----------



## doyler78 (26 Mar 2008)

simonali said:


> I think it's one of the fugliest bikes I've seen!



In think that pic doesn't do it any justice. What colour is that bike supposed to be? It looks grey to me but there is no grey on the list.

A true black or a white would look better I think. Think I will give the pink a miss now that T-Mobile have disappeared its no longer cool  Blue just seems a strange colour as I just can't imagine it - probably would need to see before I would buy and that's no going to happen.


----------



## walker (26 Mar 2008)

The pink is quite fetching 
I've seen one and it is PIIIINNNNKKK!


----------



## Monkey Boy (26 Mar 2008)

For what it's worth, I got the Cayo Ultegra last year and absolutely luuurrrve it. Wiggle were splendid in their service.....and I've been back a few times since (a half price tool kit is in the post)


----------



## simonali (26 Mar 2008)

doyler78 said:


> In think that pic doesn't do it any justice.



Head tube area of the frame is horrible, as is the saddle, seatpost, chainset, forks, decals and no doubt the cheapo (£33 - ebay) brakes. DA shifters are pretty hideous, too. 

Think if I ever bought another road bike it'd have to have a Campy transmission, as Ergos are much better looking.


----------



## doyler78 (26 Mar 2008)

simonali said:


> Head tube area of the frame is horrible, as is the saddle, seatpost, chainset, forks, decals and no doubt the cheapo (£33 - ebay) brakes. DA shifters are pretty hideous, too.
> 
> Think if I ever bought another road bike it'd have to have a Campy transmission, as Ergos are much better looking.



Fair enough you see ugly. I see a bike. Guess my lack of knowledge will allow me to purchase something considerably cheaper than a critically eye would with little affect on ride quality I'm hoping but I guess I wouldn't know anyway however they all get favourably reviewed by most that ride them so suppose they can't all be wrong.

As a matter of interest how do you rate the Focus Cayo for aesthetics? Would it be more pleasing to the eye?

If neither has the wow factor what would at my price point of £1,000 and carbon frame is a must.


----------



## Monsieur Pumpe (26 Mar 2008)

Has anyone mentioned the wheels?

It's got planet x branded wheels. Not necessarily a bad thing, but a bit of an unknown quantity. I wouldn't worry about the cassette, it'll probably last a little longer than the DA. The brakes are an easy upgrade if needed. I'd say it's a good buy, and they've sold shed loads of those frames too.


----------



## doyler78 (26 Mar 2008)

Monsieur Pumpe said:


> Has anyone mentioned the wheels?
> 
> It's got planet x branded wheels. Not necessarily a bad thing, but a bit of an unknown quantity. I wouldn't worry about the cassette, it'll probably last a little longer than the DA. The brakes are an easy upgrade if needed. I'd say it's a good buy, and they've sold shed loads of those frames too.



Now that is something I would be interested in as it is the wheels that everyone mentions when they talk upgrades therefore clearly these will have big impact on performance. They seem light enough for entry level wheels @ 1570gm for a pair whereas the Focus Cayo weighs in at 1855gm so there's a big weight difference here. Whether they stand up to any abuse well anyone?


----------



## simonali (27 Mar 2008)

doyler78 said:


> As a matter of interest how do you rate the Focus Cayo for aesthetics? Would it be more pleasing to the eye?



Much more pleasing to my eye. They've saved money again on the chainset (is Shimano stuff really that dear?), but it does have the gruppo brakes this time.

Review of an older model here.

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/1940/v/2/sp/

Shame you weren't looking a little while ago as Wiggle were knocking out '07 Cayos for about 700 quid!


----------



## wafflycat (27 Mar 2008)

Monsieur Pumpe said:


> Has anyone mentioned the wheels?
> 
> It's got planet x branded wheels. Not necessarily a bad thing, but a bit of an unknown quantity. I wouldn't worry about the cassette, it'll probably last a little longer than the DA. The brakes are an easy upgrade if needed. I'd say it's a good buy, and they've sold shed loads of those frames too.



Lots of PlanetX bikes with PlanetX wheels at time trials. *Lots* of them. Everyone I know of who has a PlanetX bike & the wheels is more than happy with their purchases. I'd not have any worries about purchasing PlanetX wheels if I was in the market to buy wheels at the moment.


----------



## doyler78 (27 Mar 2008)

simonali said:


> Much more pleasing to my eye. They've saved money again on the chainset (is Shimano stuff really that dear?), but it does have the gruppo brakes this time.
> 
> Review of an older model here.
> 
> ...



To be honest I am stuck between both bikes at the min and it will really only be when I go to buy that I will probably go just with what feel rights when committing my money. My gut says Focus but my head says Planet-X at the min. The difference in wheel weights, which if right, look huge to me and along with the Dura-Ace components makes me think I will get a something that will last longer before needing upgrading whereas the Focus may need upgrading sooner though how much I would actually notice any differences in reality is debatable. I guess that's the benefit of LBS and being able to test ride the bikes and just go on what feel right. It's a risk but one I think is worth taking.


----------



## doyler78 (27 Mar 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Lots of PlanetX bikes with PlanetX wheels at time trials. *Lots* of them. Everyone I know of who has a PlanetX bike & the wheels is more than happy with their purchases. I'd not have any worries about purchasing PlanetX wheels if I was in the market to buy wheels at the moment.



Good to know.


----------



## bobbyp (27 Mar 2008)

I've got a pair of Planet X carbon wheels and they seem great so far. Only been used in anger a few times but they are certainly light and seem strong (and I'm not the lightest of riders)

Also got a PX cross bike that I'm building at the moment (should be finished sometime after the season). Frame seems nicely designed and put together.

As far as I can tell PX are decent quality products at cheap prices. They've cut out most of the distribution chain and marketing costs so the savinsg get passed on to us and we can buy more shiny things. Nothing wrong with that in my book.


----------



## MichaelM (27 Mar 2008)

My lbs sells some Planet X stuff.

I was looking over the SL Pro Carbon the other day (Ultegra model) and it certainly looks better "in the flesh" than that photo suggests. The wheels certainly look good - one of the staff claims the hubs are re-badged American Classic hubs.

I'm seriously temted - the dithering continues as to whether or not to buy, or put a Centaur groupset and some decent wheels on mt Lemond.


----------



## walker (27 Mar 2008)

bobbyp said:


> I've got a pair of Planet X carbon wheels and they seem great so far. Only been used in anger a few times but they are certainly light and seem strong (and I'm not the lightest of riders)




Are you talking about the deep rims Bobby? I know for sure that the 50's do have a certain amount of flex in them, over, lets say a pair of Dura Ace deep sections. But for the price they are great wheels and very light to boot. 


Doyler, If your looking for a decider, go with the PX as it's British based over the germans


----------



## MichaelM (27 Mar 2008)

I've been thinking about this, is the bike with D.A. shifters &mechs and FSA Gossamer crankset much/any improvement on Ultegra Shifters, mechs and chainset? Pretty much everything else is the same.

Or is it a ploy (a clever ploy) by those evil Planet X /On One inbred Lancastrians to get us to part with our cash?


----------



## Charlotte (22 Dec 2008)

My partner's brother has just got one and we spent the weekend building it up. Very, _very_ nice indeed


----------



## doyler78 (22 Dec 2008)

Now this looks like a great build:

http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/?p=3248

Apparently going to be a limited edition retailing at £1299 unbuilt (£1399 built).

Pics should be up on the site apparently sometime very soon so looking forward to seeing them though will not be buying myself. I've done my bike budget for the next year but then I'm pretty happy with my Planet X Ti Sportive


----------



## Radius (22 Dec 2008)

simonali said:


> DA shifters are pretty hideous, too.
> 
> Think if I ever bought another road bike it'd have to have a Campy transmission, as Ergos are much better looking.



Am I the only person in the world who much prefers the look of Shimano shifters (bar SORA) to Campag?


----------



## Will1985 (22 Dec 2008)

Yes...in my world at least.

Are you talking 08 or 09 ergos? I'm not a fan of the new shape. If I had to choose one of the 09 brake/shifter hoods, I would take SRAM over Campag and Shimano.


----------



## Radius (22 Dec 2008)

Don't mind SRAM too much, cos I like their secondary shifter tab thingies, but to me, Ergos look like monks with little hoods on and funny shaped heads...


----------



## Mista Preston (22 Aug 2009)

I am seriously looking at the SL Carbon SRAM offer that is 999 but I have to travel a fair way for a fitting !. Im not sure the Dura Ace is still available. Has anyone recently got one?, and does anyone no what the quality of the carbon is like?


----------



## Will1985 (22 Aug 2009)

Didn't know Planet X did fitting.....I thought it's just a warehouse and shed!

There are bound to be riders around with them and the geometry is pretty standard across the PX/On-One range. Any local fitter should do and then give PX the measurements for them to make the decision.

The adjustment is really in the stem - know this length and you're fine. Oh, and handlebar width too.


----------



## ed_o_brain (23 Aug 2009)

I must admit Planet-X make the cycle 2 work scheme look highly tempting.
But a ribble Audax/winter bike is probably a much more practical buy.


----------



## wafflycat (23 Aug 2009)

Radius said:


> Am I the only person in the world who much prefers the look of Shimano shifters (bar SORA) to Campag?



Probably.


----------



## bonj2 (23 Aug 2009)

Radius said:


> Am I the only person in the world who much prefers the look of Shimano shifters (bar SORA) to Campag?



but all campag are like sora though aren't they? 

personally i like the look of sram, the shifters are like little flags, and the brake levers are all finished nicely.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Aug 2009)

So someone was worried about Planet-X wheels? An 'unknown quantity'? Are you kidding? They are only just about the best wheels you can get for the price and trusted by testers and racers all over the country... 

Seriously, anyone looking for a new bike to race or do cyclosportives on, you will not find better value than this. It's an absurd price.


----------



## Mista Preston (23 Aug 2009)

so how does the Planet X SL Carbon compare to the Ribble Carbon offering. The Ribble Nero Corsa 12k Carbon is coming in at a similar price.....any thoughts


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Aug 2009)

I wouldn't go anywhere near Ribble based on past experience and reports. But they may have improved.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Aug 2009)

PlanetX is a good make. True good value. There's loads of time triallists using PlanetX kit and everyone I know who has it is pleased with it. PlanetX has a very good reputation, rightly earned IMO.

Ribble - can also be good value. I know of a few folk using Ribble bikes as their winter bikes and again, they are very happy with them. Ribble have a reputation of being a bit less than reliable in the delivery stakes. I've used Ribble a few times over the years. At first delivery of items was *interesting* you could end up having items missing from an order, or the roder having something in you didn't order at all. But they improved a lot.

Put it this way - if someone offered to buy me a PlanetX bike/wheels/whatever I'd be delighted. If someone offered to buy me a Ribble bike/wheels/whatever, I'd be delighted.


----------

